# Advice for Walther P88



## bates (May 24, 2010)

Hi there,

This will probably be my only post in this forum besides thanking members for their advice. I'm not a gun guy, so I won't be hanging out.

I have this gun gathering dust (only figuratively) and thought I'd ask the enthusiasts here the best way to sell it. It's a Walther P88 and I ran like a box of ammo through it about 20 years ago and put it away. Not the wisest purchase ever, but I was young. I know nothing about guns -- but I do know something about forums such as this so anyone that pm's me asking me to sell it to them I will NOT respond. I'm really only looking for advice, or I would have tried to list in the for sale section right off the bat.

What I would like to know are things like reputable dealers who specialize in Walthers, the best site to sell privately, if it's better to sell privately or to a dealer, if there's a good guide to pricing out there... that kind of stuff. Heck, I barely know enough to ask the right questions, so if there's something I'm missing let me know. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## as-of-now (Oct 31, 2009)

selling most anything is like selling your car. If you have the time to waste selling the item, you should do so in the classified section of any major forum, this forum in particular is a great place to start. 

If you don't want to deal with the headache, give it to a pawn shop or dealer, but keep in mind, they're never going to give you what it's worth - they are in the business of making money, like everyone else.

It's purely a decision based on how much time/energy you have for the sale, and whether or not your time/energy is worth the money you'll save by selling it privately.

I don't know much about these guns in particular, but I'd expect at least a difference of 50-150 between the private party sale and what a shop may offer you, for what it's worth (purely speculation).


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

I think they stopped making those in 1996. A quick search on my part shows prices @ $1000 and up. Depending on condition and accessories.
You could try selling it on this forum or on the P38 forum. We don't have any pawn shops around here. You could sell it to a dealer or put it on consignment with a dealer. Either way the dealer is going to make some $. Your post sounds like you want to get rid of it in a hurry with the least amount of hassel. If that is the case a dealer might be your best bet. If you're trying to get the best price advertise or put it up for auction.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If you do decide to list it on a forum, the walther forum would be a good place to consider. They also have an entire sub-section on the P88. It's a fine handgun. Don't sell it cheap! :mrgreen:


----------

